# Waters broke at 26 weeks??



## kaykay

hello,

Me and my mum are pregnant at the same time. except she is 10 weeks behind me.

I came to stay with her for this last month so that we can help each other. 

Anyway her waters broke on monday( 2days ago) she was rushed to the hospital she was 26+5 weeks and is 27 weeks today. 

There is no water around the baby. They have given her the steroid injections and also some fluid that stops the contractions.

Does anybody know what the next procedure is. She is totally confused becasue doctors and midwifes afre telling her contradicting each other.

Midwife said she is likely to deliver the baby withing the next 14days and the doctor has told her she may be able to go home as waters can reform themselves?? I have never heard of this? have you?

They are keeping an eye on her. If she was to give birth now what can she expect? Does the baby has a good chance of surviving?

anything would be helpful..

Thanks ladies x


----------



## ~KACI~

I have heard both what docs and midwife are telling her, i thing it is a waiting game for the next few weeks,

In regards to survival rates i am no expert but i believe they are very good :)
My friend had he little boy at 26wks and he's a healthy 2year old. I think the fact that she has had steriods injections will help alot.

Good luck to her x x


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi 

Its a Scary time for you and your mum :hug: waters can repenish themselves drinking a lot of fluids helps. They will keep montoring the baby on a regular basis checking the heartbeat etc they will try keep the baby in there as long as possible i had my dd2 at 28wks she weighed 2lbs they do so much for prem babies now. Make sure she gets plenty of rest and dont do too much. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

They will probably keep her in until delivery and keep testing for infection ....they will try and get her to about 32 wks good luck xxx


----------



## embojet

Not sure about this siyuation, but just wanted to give you :hug:, Molly was born at 29 weeks weighing 2lb 4oz and is happy and healthy.


----------



## lisuth

i had a similar experience with my 1st baby, i went into labour at 31 weeks, (a little further on than your mum) the docs gave me steroid injections to help the babys lungs. they kept me in and my waters broke. I managed to hold onto my baby till i was 33 wks, your body keeps producing water around the baby, (I was worried about having a sore dry birth) and she was born a healthy 4lb6 she is now 9yrs old and 1 of the brightest in her class, a true star to me!
:hug:
good luck to your mum and you
xxxxxxx


----------



## ToniAnne8

:hugs:

Hi I was 26 weeks when I went into labour. My waters had been leaking and there wasnt much fluid round him. 
They gave me steroid injections and anti-biotics and monitored me closely until I had him at 36 weeks!!
My bag kept re-sealing and making more fluid but would also leak!!!

It is a worrying time but try not to stress about it. 
I just relaxed and took things easy and baby held on and was born perfect!!

Hope this helps!!


:hug:


----------



## Mamafy

Hi, my waters went with my son at 27 weeks and I held off until 28 weeks. Like your mum I had no water left around the baby plus I was 2cm dilated and my cervix was 1cm long. I was put on anti-biotics, was given the 2 doses of steroids, put on a 48 hour drip to stop labour. I lasted 5 days :( My little man wasn't well for quite a while, was 3 weeks in intensive care and 7-8 weeks in hospital.

I dont think your mum will get home, I was told I had no chance of getting home before bubs arrived and i had to have the tracing done 4 times a day to see was there any chance in heart-rate activity which would have showed a deteriotion.

I hope things goes well for heer :hugs:


----------



## ALI

Every situation is different and no one can guarantee for certain how it will turn out although with drugs it is possible to prevent contractions , even though waters have broken until full term. One lady in our hospital had her waters broken at 28 weeks but the drugs stopped her going into labour until 38, every situation can be different.

In our case the Doctors kept changing their mind over a 72 period from giving my partner drugs to stop the contractions , to giving her drugs to induce them.

Whatever might happen she has a very good chance of being absolutely fine, the SCBU units are brilliant . The steroid injections are to help boost the development of the lungs, in case she is born early


----------



## Dona

They will make your mum rest. I went into labour at 27 weeks and my little one is doing just fine. Should get home soon. I agree that she might not get home. xx


----------

